# National Gas Out Day



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

> NO GAS...On May 15th 2007 
> 
> Don't pump gas on MAY 15th 
> 
> In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted 
> nationwide in protest of gas prices. Gasoline 
> prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight. 
> 
> On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go 
> to a gas station in protest of high gas prices. Gas 
> is now over $3.00 a gallon in most places. 
> 
> There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on 
> the internet network, and the average car takes 
> about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up. 
> 
> If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it 
> would take $2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 
> BILLION) out of the oil companies p ockets for just 
> one day, so please do not go to the gas station on 
> May 15th and lets try to put a dent in the Middle 
> Eastern oil industry for at least one day. 
> 
> If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) 
> resend this to all your contact list. With it 
> saying, ''Don't pump gas on May 15th"


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*We all need to do this for sure *


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Facts!!!
Did you know the middle east is NOT our #1 importer of oil
#1) Canada
#2) Mexico
#3) Middle East

So why do they base the higher fuel cost on the price of oil from the Middle East??


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

*Revenue shift, not revenue removal*

This is an interesting proposal for a protest, but unless you also choose not to drive the miles you would have on May 15th, you are not taking revenue from the oil companies. You are just shifting that revenue to some other day. How many days you shift the revenue is based on the size of your gas tank. So in the end, another meaningless feel-good gesture.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

fla-racer57 said:


> Facts!!!
> Did you know the middle east is NOT our #1 importer of oil
> #1) Canada
> #2) Mexico
> ...


Because oil is sold on the world commidity exchange, barrels are auctioned off and it doesnt matter where they come from. 

Fact: Gas use in this country has increased since the 1970's. 
Fact: A new refinary has not been built since the 1970's

Reason NIMBY (not in my back yard)

The government makes more on a gallon of gas than the oil company, bet you didnt know that did you?


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

ta_man said:


> This is an interesting proposal for a protest, but unless you also choose not to drive the miles you would have on May 15th, you are not taking revenue from the oil companies. You are just shifting that revenue to some other day. How many days you shift the revenue is based on the size of your gas tank. So in the end, another meaningless feel-good gesture.


EXACTLY right


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is some interesting reading.

http://www.wtrg.com/prices.htm


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I would but that's the day (Tuesdays) that the local Kwik Fill has .05 off a gallon of gas.  Honestly guys, this has been hashed out NUMEROUS times over the last few years. It would make absolutely NO difference whatsoever in the cost of gas. I think the


> In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of gas prices. Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.


 is an old wives tail myself.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

If you wish to change gas prices (i.e TAX, which was so perfectly put earlier...that the government makes more off a gallon than does the oil company, because of TAX), then you need to take much harsher, yet more ethical and reasonable actions.

Consititutional Amendment 16 is where the economy severely declined. This amendment rewrote, entirely, and exactly the opposite, of what the U.S Constitution says. It was ratified by Congress, not by the people (in fact, the vote wasn't even taken properly, nor does the amendment pass the Banister test, as most Amendments do not). Deratify Amendment 16 and 99% of the U.S. economy is solved. That does NOT mean to get rid of income/sales tax, it just means to apportion them correctly and by the Constitution, which is not what the government does.

However, this is an R/C forum, and probably not the correct place to be discussing this. No flaming, please...as it's not up for discussion and you can't disprove facts. Politics are Politics, Democracy is Democracy, they technically do not interact.

In response to not buying gas on the 15th...those who think it would not affect the oil industry are uneducated in Oil Economics. Most rich people can't stay rich without 365 days of income every year. Big business, especially Oil, is *more* reliant upon 365 days-a-year income. Saying it won't matter because you have to buy gas eventually is right and wrong...it would severely hurt the oil companies, but they will regain their wealth eventually. They are based on Cash Flow, it's simple. We can put a big hurt on the pocket book by not buying gas in one day, however, since the Oil Industry is controlled by the U.S. Government (I'm specifying the U.S. Region of Oil sales, not International), they will just go to the U.S. Government when their pocket books hurt and take even more of the tax dollar (ever heard of FDIC Insured? what a joke, it's not insurance); in fact decreasing interest rates at the Credit Unions, raising taxes, and decreasing all funding for those things that are important in life (school, etc.), thereby hurting all citizens.

Let's take the discussion elsewhere besides these forums...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

May be best to close this thread at this time.


----------

